# Funny/silly/weird positions your dogs sleep in



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

As the title says, post pictures of your chis sleeping in weird/funny positions. 

Is that really comfortable Rocky? :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Silly William - he was asleep till he saw me taking the photo


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

^ Aww that's so cute.  He's giving you this look like "how dare you disturb me". lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Those are so funny! And you're right--they don't look very comfortable.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My fave pic of Ava and Brax cuddling 💕💖









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

ha ha ha that is awesome


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

The pics are so cute!

Here is Mimi as a baby snuggling her toys, lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> My fave pic of Ava and Brax cuddling &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56470;
> View attachment 47801
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if my access to forum is acting up again, but I can't see Meoshia's. Also, there is another thread of a new comer that I can't see their pics.


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

Bruno _was_ asleep one second before I managed to take the pic:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> I don't know if my access to forum is acting up again, but I can't see Meoshia's. Also, there is another thread of a new comer that I can't see their pics.



I've been really sick up til today, and when I came onto the forum my picture was gone :-(. Maybe the app is acting up. Sometimes deleting it and downloading it again will fix any glitches. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm loving all of the pics 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Dave


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Ops sorry photo is upside down!!!!!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> I've been really sick up til today, and when I came onto the forum my picture was gone :-(. Maybe the app is acting up. Sometimes deleting it and downloading it again will fix any glitches.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you mean me deleting and downloading or you? I don't think I can delete and reload your pics, but I'm really techno-challenged! lol

Also, I can't see Oscarchi's pics either. Maybe time for another post to chiadmin.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo sleeping on our first road trip together to Cincinnati! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leo sleeping on our first road trip together to Cincinnati!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All tuckered out baby pic!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

These are great! 
My favorite of Gidget when she was a baby...looked as if she had passed out after a hard night of partying, LOL!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have noticed quite a few photos in some of the posts not showing for me but people commenting on them? I will have to find out from Yung if he knows what is going on?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Do you mean me deleting and downloading or you? I don't think I can delete and reload your pics, but I'm really techno-challenged! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't see Oscarchi's pics either. Maybe time for another post to chiadmin.



If you're using the app, you can delete it, and then download it again. Sometimes the app just doesn't function properly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> If you're using the app, you can delete it, and then download it again. Sometimes the app just doesn't function properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah, I only use the app every now & then when I'm out and about. I'm an old lady! lol I like my 17" laptop.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> I have noticed quite a few photos in some of the posts not showing for me but people commenting on them? I will have to find out from Yung if he knows what is going on?


Again, hate it's happening to others, but glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ahhh ok. Yeah I'm not good with technology either lol. I just use my phone. It's easier for me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can see everyone's pics. There has definitely been an issue with these glitches, but it is being addressed by Chiadmin.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Here are a few.

Raisin & Mia as pups

Lily sleeping with on eye open as a pup


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww I love that second pic of Raisin and Mia cuddling just like Ava and Brax 💕it's heart melting. And so nice to see them as pups😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy looks like he's hiding his face from me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

This is Dallas's favorite sleeping position


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> This is Dallas's favorite sleeping position



Can't see your pic


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

@ChiLuv04 can u see the pic now i uploaded it again


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Still not working :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cheeky likes to nap with his G-Pa. I catch them every now and again.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Some more:

My previous chi Coco sleeping with a stuffed toy on her back. lol










Rocky and Lilo cuddling up


















Not really in a weird sleeping position, but sleeping on my face is pretty silly (and cute ) lol


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

So cute! Love them all! Coco isn't much bigger than her toy!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm loving all the pictures! 



Yoshismom said:


> These are great!
> My favorite of Gidget when she was a baby...looked as if she had passed out after a hard night of partying, LOL!


This one has to be one of my favourite. lol



debrawade10 said:


> Raisin & Mia as pups


All your pictures were cute, but this one of them cuddling is so adorable!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Photobuff42 said:


> So cute! Love them all! Coco isn't much bigger than her toy!


Thanks.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

This was when we first brought Opie home. He would sleep like thiss on my lap a lot










This is one of the cutest because he loves that dragon










I am going to have this picture framed. I think it is so sweet. Opie was asleep but he woke up when I moved to take the picture.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

^ Oh my gosh these pictures are adorable! Opie is such a cutie! I LOVE the second one. He looks so tiny compared to the dragon, almost like a little hamster. lol


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Frodo and Florrie. They make me smile.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

coco_little_bear said:


> ^ Oh my gosh these pictures are adorable! Opie is such a cutie! I LOVE the second one. He looks so tiny compared to the dragon, almost like a little hamster. lol


I love that picture too!! It was so funny watching him drag that toy around when he first came home because he was so tiny. Then after playing with it he just cuddled up with it.

When he came home he was the size as a tiny hamster. On the way home from getting him we stopped to get puppy pads. Hubby was staying in the car with him but was on the phone with work. I was looking for a safe place to put him and decided on the cup holder in the console of the car. He fit perfectly and even fell asleep in it. I cannot believe I didn't get a pic, it was so adorable.
He has grown a lot and no longer fits in the cup holder.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

And I can't forget my darling Luka!


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

I wonder if they get stiffnecks from sleeping in awkward positions.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Frodo and Florrie. They make me smile.





SarahJG said:


> And I can't forget my darling Luka!


Aww they're just too cute!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I love that picture too!! It was so funny watching him drag that toy around when he first came home because he was so tiny. Then after playing with it he just cuddled up with it.
> 
> When he came home he was the size as a tiny hamster. On the way home from getting him we stopped to get puppy pads. Hubby was staying in the car with him but was on the phone with work. I was looking for a safe place to put him and decided on the cup holder in the console of the car. He fit perfectly and even fell asleep in it. I cannot believe I didn't get a pic, it was so adorable.
> He has grown a lot and no longer fits in the cup holder.


Awww that must have been so cute! I can't believe you didn't take a picture of it either!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

xela said:


> I wonder if they get stiffnecks from sleeping in awkward positions.


I often wonder the same thing, how can it be comfortable? hehe


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Another silly one... Lilo sleeping with a piece of cardboard in her mouth! I don't even know where she found that.  lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Peso, like his brudder Kody, is not a Morning Doggie













.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My Kirby 9 years ago


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> Another silly one... Lilo sleeping with a piece of cardboard in her mouth! I don't even know where she found that.  lol


Hahaha so cute!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

xela said:


> Hahaha so cute!


Thanks.


----------

